# Help with Flourite Please...



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

OK...I was told to rinse the SeaChem Flourite, then add to the tank. I did so, and the tank is a muddy watered mess. Everyone I talked to said it would clear in about 12 hrs, but I left it sit overnight and it is just as clouded as the night before.

So, I completely changed the water and SLOWLY re-added the water, carefully pouring on a plate on top of the substrate.

It is less cloudy, but still terrible. I waited about an hour and started the filter hoping it would filter out the rest of the dust/silt, whatever was making the water cloudy. Filter has been going for 5-6 hours now with little to no improvement.

Sooo, what the heck am I doing wrong?

Please help, as I would like to get my plants back in the tank ASAP.

Thanks, I would really appreciate any help.

-Andrea 

Just to recap...steps taken thus far:

1. Rinsed
2. Added to existing water
3. Allowed to sit overnight
4. Drained water
5. Added new water slowly
6. Allowed to sit another hour
7. Running Filter for last 5-6 hours


----------



## Tube (Apr 1, 2006)

Patience. It will clear. Get some Purigen if youre not the patient type.


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i've rinsed a minimum of 10x before putting into the tank. and like you carefully add water.
actually i just keep rinsing until i can move the substrate around without it clouding the water then i can put it in the tank.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

I suppose I was fortunate, lucky or whatever, I never even rinsed the 100 lbs of flourite "red" for my 55 gal tank. It was obviously cloudy from filling the tank. within 24 hours my tank was clear. Just so you know I had 3 aquaclear powerfilters running at the time. I used 2 model 50's and one 70. I've been reading so many mixed reactions concerning seachem's flourite substrates.


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. I was freaking out that I did something wrong. I rinsed it originally for a really long time, but it was still clouding...I was afraid I was rinsing it all away or something so I stopped.

Anywho, filter has been going for around 11 hrs now...it looks better than this morning, but still cloudy. Hopefully by morning it will have finally cleared.

-Andrea


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

geckogirly said:


> Thanks guys. I was freaking out that I did something wrong. I rinsed it originally for a really long time, but it was still clouding...I was afraid I was rinsing it all away or something so I stopped.
> 
> Anywho, filter has been going for around 11 hrs now...it looks better than this morning, but still cloudy. Hopefully by morning it will have finally cleared.
> 
> -Andrea


You can do a few more partial water changes if you want to further speed up clarification. That combined with floss in your filter, should do the trick.


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok, it has FINALLY cleared. Plants are back in, and look great!

Only took 72 hrs!

LOL.

Thanks for the support guys.

-Andrea


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I use a five gallon bucket and a paint strainer to rinse my flourite or I'd go crazy.

Here's what I do: 

When the water pours out of the strainer clear (that can take awhile) I put it in
the tank with a layer (usually an inch at best) of sand on top of that to hold the
flourite and free standing plants down - that and I think it looks nicer.

After that I place a dinner plate on top of the sand and put a six inch or larger cup
on the plate. That way when the water column overflows the cup it hits the plate
further softening the column before it hits the sand.

No matter what it's still going to cloud but that's how I get my flourite to clear up
in 12 hours or less. The same exact method can be used for potting soil just skip
the rinsing part.

- Brad


----------

